# [How To][Video] Install cm7 pre-beta



## graemegb (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey everyone! I just posted a walkthrough video for installing pre-beta 2 on your atrix! hope this helps with some of the questions. if you have any more questions, leave a comment and i will try to answer them!






I AM NOT INVOLVED WITH THE ATRIX-DEV TEAM OR THE CYANOGENMOD PROJECT. ALL RESPECTS GO TO THEM!


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice job on the vid bro. Will help alot of people that are iffy about using features like fastboot and recovery...cant wait for that beta build tho!

Quick question, when you initially flash any build of CM7 did you do a fastboot wipe? or just wiped/reset from recovery? read that without a full wipe using fastboot it could lead to some problems.


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

I wiped in romracer's recovery with no issues at all


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

Willis420 said:


> I wiped in romracer's recovery with no issues at all


Oh okay sounds cool....so the beta just released...still planning on making a full review video for the new build?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

